# Taming sundrop



## Mgruber (May 12, 2016)

Hello all,

My new bird sundrop get scared at first, and sometimes put one foot on my finger before she will finally step up. How many training sessions can you do one on one so she and storm arent scared of my hand? She also been doing a nibble/ biting attempts when doing this process, is this normal? I believe she is a reccessive pied as she has more than yellow and olive green on her.

Mindy


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Mindy,

There is no set number of training sessions that would determine a budgie as fully tamed, because each bird is unique and the amount of time spent in working in terms of bonding/training will vary between birds.

I actually see this process as never ending, because even when the bird is tamed, we still need to continue the work by spending daily quality time with the pet bird in order to maintain the level of tameness and to keep the bond strong.

As to the nibbling and gentle biting/beaking, that's normal. 
Your budgie is showing curiosity and is also testing to see if the hand poses a threat or not and by doing this your budgie will also see how you react. 
Budgies and other pet birds can and will gently preen our hands/fingers as a sign of affection.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

greetings Mindy.I agree also with aluz on this.hopefully in time your budgie will bond with you.we're here if you need us .blessings always


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I also agree with Aluz completely :thumbsup: 

It's important to proceed until you know she's completely comfortable and she exhibits clear signs of that. It may be days, weeks, or even months, but the important thing is to be consistent and she will let you know when she's ready to move on


----------



## Mgruber (May 12, 2016)

I am still working with sundrop and we are teaching words like hi and i love you. The budgies know the words mom and they start chirping and talking when they know i am home from an errand or work. Do you think females can talk? The boys seem to pick up words easily. Sky can be very quiet for a girl bird when its evening.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, females have the same capability to talk as the males do  It depends on the individual bird's preference for mimicry as well as personality how much/well they talk 

My girl is excellent at replicating certain noises, such as the microwave beeping and the dove cooing, but doesn't speak "human"--so it's all very subjective :thumbsup:


----------



## Mgruber (May 12, 2016)

I had a budgie female rainbow that would laugh. Actually laugh budgie. R.i.p my dear rainbow you are in heaven with hawk.


----------

